# Sydney - North Head / Blue Fish Point 02-01-07



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Guys,

I have just got the go ahead for fishing tomorrow and was concerned that the numbers for the Sydney trip may be dwindling.

Have just spoken to Kraley regards fishing either North Head or Blue Fish tomorrow. The forecast looks good for an early morning launch light winds from the NE. Would suggest that we keep to Kens's original plan and meet at Fairy Bower for first light, if it does not look too good there Little Manly launch and Quarantine / North Head fishing is a good option.

Will bring some squid along for a bottom bashing option if there is no top water activity. Will be at Fairy Bower around 05:00.


----------



## Pete B (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Guys Fished Bluefish this morning with a couple of mates I scored 4 good tailor on fly but didn't see any Kings...must be down deep...bit bumpy out there too. Good luck


----------

